# How to install Portmaster?



## N4is3N (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everybody...

How to install portmaster?

Thanks before...


----------



## aragon (Sep 26, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean
```


----------



## N4is3N (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok thanks...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
ports-mgmt/psearch


----------

